# Cobra's Colt Training....



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

So....

Been working w/ Jack, the donkey. He came here basically unhandled, never been haltered and basically untouched. The previous owner only had him a few weeks, and got him in a trade w/ another horse. Not sure who had him before. His feet are awful, he needs a trim badly. However, until i can get a halter on him and get him used to being handled there is no way to get that accomplished. 

He was very standoffish when he first arrived here. Would not let me get within a few feet of him w/o running away. I put him in a smaller area instead of the 2 acre pasture he was in. He settled down and was soon looking forward to my arrival w/ food and treats. I could pet him on his head, neck, and shoulder if i was in front of him and moved slowly. 

I let him out of the smaller area and back into the big pasture. He will now come up to me if i come out carrying food, and he will let me approach his right side. I can pet him all over, pick up his front and hind feet on that side, and touch his left side by reaching over his back. He will not let me approach his left side, he runs away or turns his side/butt toward me. If i have anything like a halter or lead rope in my hands he gets very nervous and will let me touch his head from in front but will not let me approach his side. Even if i have only a piece of twine from a hay bale (after using it to carry hay to the pasture). 

I really need to get a halter on him. I plan to put him back in the smaller area this weekend and work w/ him there. If i had trimmers, and a better knowledge of hooves i could trim his right side up a bit. However, i don't. Farrier was out last week for my colt, and tried to come in the pasture and look at his feet. Jack ran away when he approached. Idk if it was because it was a guy, or just because it was a new and strange person. If push comes to shove, i will have the vet out and the farrier so he can be sedated. If i can avoid having a $100+ bill for a farm visit and sedation i would prefer to. Here's hoping......


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

And for Ali....

He is progressing well. I am working on his groundwork. His main issue so far seems to be impatience. He dislikes standing still, and is a bit mouthy. He used to be a bad cribber, before i got him. He still does from time to time, but not near as much. He is very smart, and can/will untie a quick release knot. If he is tied without one, he likes to bite the lead near the clip to try and release it. 

He turns 3 June 1st, and i intend to start him under saddle this summer. Once i get a saddle that fits him, and me. I have had a saddle on his back, a kid's saddle that fits him decently but will not fit me. I have sat on his back briefly a few times. I have high hopes for doing endurance w/ him when he is old enough. Perhaps some showing too, not certain yet. Time will tell....


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, i am clearly bad @ updating this.... I have made some progress w/ Jack. I can touch him anywhere & pick all 4 feet up, as long as he has food in front of him. I have also started rasping his feet a lil myself, as the farrier cannot handle his feet yet and i still cannot halter him. Now that I can touch his face and mouth i have considered using the dormosedan gel i the vet gave me to try & sedate him somewhat, so i can get him haltered & his feet done by a real trimmer. More to come later......


----------

